# Cruise Control light blinking rapidly; not engaging



## jhowell23 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm not sure if there is something wrong with my car or not, but maybe you can help. For the past two weeks, my cruise control has been acting wierd every now and then at different speeds. Basically, the "cruise" light comes on and the "set" light blinks rapidly but the cruise will not engage. On top of that, it seems like sometimes the tranny switches gears kind of weird. I don't know much about the maximas as I just got mine. It is a 2002 GLE. There is no check engine light coming on. Is there a potential problem? 

Thanks.
Jason


----------



## PathFinderDriver06 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Speed Sensor*

How many miles do you have?
Probably this is the Speed Sensor.


----------



## jhowell23 (Oct 17, 2005)

It only has 37K. That seems low to be having that kind of a problem.


----------

